# Kyary Pamyu Pamyu type?



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

I was wondering what type Kyary Pamyu Pamyu might be. She appears as if she has a Fi dominance with a Ne funcion but I am not quite sure.

Here is her interview questions.

pon pon pon

For those who are not familiar with Kyary Pamyu Pamyu she is famously known for her viral video "PON PON PON"


----------



## SugarPOP (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe she is ENFP based off her music and videos, but I don't actually know too much of her personality behind the music! I would love to meet her though she's my idol. :happy:


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

im cryin there's a thread about kyary oh my god can i encompass you all in a hug.
i have no idea about her type but.. if you've seen how she's greeted the public in the past, especially on trips outside of japan (there's one video of her entering singapore was it? for her more recent world tour, and the fans are all screaming but she's rather shy). i almost want to say she's isfp or something similar.


----------



## SugarPOP (Apr 30, 2013)

essiechan said:


> im cryin there's a thread about kyary oh my god can i encompass you all in a hug.
> i have no idea about her type but.. if you've seen how she's greeted the public in the past, especially on trips outside of japan (there's one video of her entering singapore was it? for her more recent world tour, and the fans are all screaming but she's rather shy). i almost want to say she's isfp or something similar.


I think she very well could be introverted, I mostly thought extroverted based off what I've seen from her music. Being shy isn't always an indication of being introverted though, I'm not really sure. I love her though and I guess I am a bit quick to claim her for the enfp team haha! I hope this topic gets a lot of replies so I can see what everyone thinks about it!


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm familiar with her music. I love how when you first see a music video of hers, everyone's first reaction is just "what the hell am I watching?" But then I learned that her music and music videos actually have a lot of meaning (Tsukematsukeru and Furisodeshon for example), and I just think she's great.

My guess for Kyary is ISFP. I've watched several interviews with her, and this one in particular gave me some clues.





When asked what she does in her spare time, she says she likes to relax and spend time at home, which tells me that she's probably introverted. The way she talks about fashion, art, and her career, I get the feeling she's a very "live in the present" kind of person. I feel she's more an SP than an NF.


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

i've got to admit, i didn't expect her to pull out something so small as "he should be wearing a blue undershirt instead of a black one." that is a definite attention to detail, that, as someone who enjoys fashion personally, i do not have for myself. so i'm wondering what preference that would be attached to? infps have more attention for the big picture instead of tiny details in fashion, so what would the tiny detail parts of fashion be? hmmm... i wonder. anyone have any ideas about this?

also, i wonder how much of her is her true original idea for fashion, and how much of it is harajuku inspired. most of what kyary did before she became popular was model in harajuku, and she can be seen in 2009-2010 in popular street-snap fashion magazines... so how much of it did she just make crazy? also, a famous isfp that is innovative in music is justin timberlake, and he expressed a similar interest as a child to pop culture etc, which was different for him because he grew up in a smaller town. it's just a similarity that i found interesting, as kyary was extremely interested in american culture when she was a teenager. i also think that she probably is not an n type, as n types tend to be more of deep-thinkers as far as i can tell, and she seems like she rather enjoys having fun and, as the poster above me put it, "living in the moment." i really have a hard time placing her, so these are just some thoughts. i've also read that isfps tend to be focused on appearing "cute" which, i have to admit, i think kyary is also very focused on (which would explain her constant twitter updates etc). 

i can't believe i just wrote that much about kyary im out goodbye


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Her persona strikes me as ESFP. 

The real person? No idea.


----------



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow I didn't think this post would still live, I would most likely guess she is an ISFP. She seems to the performer type and has quite a sense in art and fashion culture. She also mentioned in her interview that she prefers to not interact with other quite types as she feels she is too quiet of a person herself? I googled Kyary Pamyu Pamyu MBTI and it linked back here it seems this is the only post in existence so far..


----------



## sarahbelle68 (Mar 26, 2014)

INFP. her videos are so Ne but she seems rly shy


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

IxFP 4w3, I am guessing ISFP because of her fashion sense, she's good at combining colors and outfits and I can tell she has a Se, but at the same time her music videos are bizarre and random as hell.

And thanks for making a kyary thread, I fucking love you.


----------



## Phillipb (Dec 28, 2012)

mikan said:


> IxFP 4w3, I am guessing ISFP because of her fashion sense, she's good at combining colors and outfits and I can tell she has a Se, but at the same time her music videos are bizarre and random as hell.
> 
> And thanks for making a kyary thread, I fucking love you.


I'm guessing her music videos are bizzare from the producers who make them.

Here are the projects the director has done for her and other artists too.

https://vimeo.com/channels/530240


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Phillipb said:


> I'm guessing her music videos are bizzare from the producers who make them.
> 
> Here are the projects the director has done for her and other artists too.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/channels/530240


Yes, I also took that into account.
If you look at her street fashion pictures before her debut you'll understand she was only good at combining clothes.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Her music and MV are not necessarily reflections of her. Her interest in fashion might suggest her as an XSFP


----------



## Cleodore (Dec 8, 2016)

She strikes me as a *'4w3'*, for sure.
She _could _be an ISFP, as they are verrry similar to ENFPs, with similar functions. 
But when you get deeper, it doesn't make too much sense. They usually are not very concerned with outright showing off their artsy/weird style in such a bold way & are much more prone to getting involved with more crafty/concrete arts. Something where they are not in the spotlight, usually. Just doing their own thing. Unless they are a 4w3, maybe. But that's not that common.
*I'd say she is more of an ENFP 4w3*. Almost all of her idols, like Gwen Stefani, Sailor Moon, Katy Perry etc... are all very warm, peppy ENFP type of characters. And she _does _strive to be a rich pop star, after all. Happily, at that! haha. She loves being a performer & being the poster child for harajuku. 

I say ENFP instead of ESFP as well, for sure. ESFP might be into aesthetics, but it's usually _much _less conceptual/weird/abstract. Her style comes from humor, as well. ENFPs are also very artistic, expressive people. People really forget that inuitive feelers are often quite artistic. They don't usually care too much to pay attention to trends, or what's in fashion, or what's sensible/popular (an ESFP thing), but they LOVE showcasing their own personality via fashion, art etc...
I'm an ENFP & 4w3. I've been a fan of Kyary since 2011, and I have always seen a lot of myself in her. ^~^ I am usually very quick to point out other ENFP/4w3 people in media, because I feel they are often mistyped.
I am sure people would assume I am an xSFP if they didn't know me, depending on how social I am being. 

ENFPs, & especially ENFPs with 4w3 enneagram, are more sensory driven & also a little more introvert/ambivert than the more common type 7 enneagram, as well. It's kind of a conflicting nature. ENFPs are actually the most introverted extrovert, while ISFP is the most extroverted introvert! This type of ENFP can be pretty gregarious & energetic, but also needs to "gather" themselves, or be alone often, which is rare for an extrovert, and can be one of the _laziest _types. So it's a very close call! 
That's why Kyary seems more chill & relaxed & down to earth. I am also a good example of that. We can be very goofy, silly & social, but most of the time, we are more than content just hanging out alone & playing video games & shopping online etc... haha.

Japan also has a *much *more mellow, polite, introverted culture in general. 
But she is actually pretty social. She loves to text & is very positive & enjoys many archetypal ENFP things while being a little bit of an airhead. I'd say she definitely has an air of a slightly more extroverted, outgoing energy. She just isn't a super wacky or an intense extrovert, like an ESFP/ESTP/ESTJ. 
(ESFPs are far more different from ENFPs than ISFPs)


----------

